# First Lake Flathead



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

At the beginning of the year I put my crosshairs on catching a lake flathead. I did not realize at the beginning of this journey how much time and effort it would take to just scratch the surface of understanding these fish. With over 100 hours of actually fishing time invested and some help from some veteran flathead fisherman everything finially came together last night. It was a huge win for me. This sport has become a true passion of mine. So last night when my clicker went off I reached down turned it off, let her run with it for a few seconds, engaged the real and let the line get tight and then buried a #7 kahle in her. Feeling that hook set and seeing that bottom dwellers KO rod bend for the first time is something I'll never forget. Thank you all who have helped me on this journey (Chad, Shane)

Ps if you look closely she is completely missing her tail










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice fish!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations!

Flathead in lakes are indeed a worthy trophy.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone, it's been over 24 hrs since I caught her and I'm still on cloud 9. I am a huge bow hunter and I have shot some monster bucks and in no way compared to this experience. Can't wait to get back out on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Congrats!! I know the feeling of how frustrating it is to get skunked night after night in search of that first lake flathead. I drove over an hour plus both ways 3 times a week to fish and it took me 3 months to get my first flathead. And that first year I only caught 2. This year was my second season and I still haven't caught a ton of flatheads but I have had 4 two fish nights. In the last couple of weeks I've got a 47lber,43,42,39,35,and a 29. And just the few nights where you get a big fish and the battle that ensues and that feeling of accomplishment and celebration on the drive makes you forgot all about the countless nights you sat there and caught nothing and all the disappointing drives home. And once you get a couple nice ones your attitude going out completely changes. Instead of expecting to get skunked you start getting more confidence and expecting to catch fish. Nothing beats catching flatheads.


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice fish jake&#128521;. Flathead fishing can be time consuming and mind boggling. Just stick at it. In time things will get easier. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------

